# Chen tai chi ??!



## &quot;stosh&quot; (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi folks.Im thinking about starting this chen school in my area,it's under ren guang yi.Can any chen folks here let me know what to expect.I have a background in hung ga and wing tsun,will that possibly help?Some people say it will take years before you can even apply anything in taiji and others say you can apply principles pretty quickly.I understand its a complex art(i think all the arts are actually complex) just want to get some more info before i start.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, on behalf of the MartialTalk staff, let me be the first to say welcome to the boards! Our Tai Chi forum is a little slow right now, but it is picking up as we increase our numbers!

Chen is difficult to explain, it uses principles such as open and close, circle and spiral. It is slow moving such is the nature of taiji but chen has explosive points where you release your energy in an explosion and then right back to empty. It is difficult to grasp and apply, but once you grasp it, it is very powerful to use. Its movements are sometimes referred to as looking like a corkscrew. Heavy focus on using the waist and in chen as opposed to say yang, your mind precedes your movements. What I mean is that your still finishing one move, but your mind or "intention" is already moving to the next technique. Its hard to explain. I hope that gives you a little insight into what it is about.

You background in Wing Tsun could possibly help as some of the principles will be similar, but if not careful it could also be a hindrance as somethings may seem awkward. I think your background will be a help more than a hindrance though, as some of the movements will be in your muscle memory already. Chen is not centerline though, so that may be a little different for you.

7sm


----------



## &quot;stosh&quot; (Jun 4, 2004)

thanks for the welcome and good reply!
ok people,keep em comin!:flame: :jedi1:


----------



## vincehardy3 (Jun 4, 2004)

Stosh,


I would recommend purchasing some reference materials on the subject. I would like to recommend that you read, "The Tao of Tai Chi Chuan: Way to Rejuvination", by Tsung Hwa Jou". This is a very good book, and it will explain a lot of the principles to you. I hope that this helps out. You can go to www.plumflower.com and order the book for around $18.00 bones.


There are 5 main schools of Taiqiquan, and Chen is one of them.  Chen is a very good system to learn.  Make sure that the instructor can teach you the fighting aspects of the systems.  I say that because most schools promote Taiqi on the health side versus the combat side.  In all actuality you will derive benefits on both sides.  Most schools promote "push-hands" as the end-all-be-all to showcase their fighting abilities.  This is wrong.  Since you have a Wing Chun background you'll grasp push-hands pretty fast due to your chi sao training.  Chi sao is a sensitivity drill that enhances your full-contact ability...the key word is enhances.  The same goes for push-hands.  My advice is to get involved in the school, suck up the information, and have a good time learning.


Have a good one,


Vince


----------

